# 110 days living with lots of Hots



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

My friend Martin is spending 110 days sleeping with Mambas, Snouties, Boomers, & Puffies.... No big deal...


Mad Martin's Snake Adventure


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

His a braver man than I... or just mad. 
Plus I drink. venomous + alcohol = dead venomous keeper.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Would be one way to beat your bordum... plus its for a good course..

Hope he stays ok


----------



## __sam69__ (Mar 4, 2008)

are the snakes free roaming in the same enclosre as him or in seperate enclosures ?


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats awesome, where can I view the live feeds or see some pics?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

__sam69__ said:


> are the snakes free roaming in the same enclosre as him or in seperate enclosures ?


They are free roaming...Yikes!:eek4:


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Thats madness! does he have a safe way to sleep?


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> Thats madness! does he have a safe way to sleep?


 
yeah, i mean he shouldnt be sleeping with them incase he did get bit. he has a laptop, get him on rfuk!


----------



## craig8989 (Apr 23, 2008)

that is absolutly insane! what a good way to raise money though.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

blue-saphire said:


> yeah, i mean he shouldnt be sleeping with them incase he did get bit. he has a laptop, get him on rfuk!


That would be very cool to hear from him on here whilst he is in with the snakes, but i guess it could dangerous ..... no sudden moves and all that.


Great cause hes doing it for and i guess he must like a good adreneline kick too:lol2:


----------



## htd100 (Feb 26, 2006)

I hope he can turn the air con. down to chilly.


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

htd100 said:


> I hope he can turn the air con. down to chilly.












hahaha make em sleep lol! is mad though how can he sleep safely i dont understand surely must be some sort of space between them like!


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

There was a Tai guy that did this at some point, made national TV... Incredible stuff! Good luck to your friend!!
Ben


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

what a nutter :crazy:
good luck to him though 



Pliskens_Chains said:


> Great cause hes doing it for


the expansion of the park?
the buying komodos ?
or the kids bit ?


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*big kahooners!!!!*

matey you must put your balls in a wheel barrow lol.... you got some guts....id rather vote against Magabe than sleep with sum mambas...lol
good luck pal and i hope all goes well...


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> There was a Tai guy that did this at some point, made national TV... Incredible stuff! Good luck to your friend!!
> Ben


austin stevens has done something like this too. i believe it was 105 days! was bitten in the process and recieved AV during the WR attempt!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

400runner said:


> austin stevens has done something like this too. i believe it was 105 days! was bitten in the process and recieved AV during the WR attempt!


Yeah you aint wrong mate... he got nailed by a puff adder


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Brave guy! Wish him all the best!

Brad


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

400runner said:


> austin stevens has done something like this too. i believe it was 105 days! was bitten in the process and recieved AV during the WR attempt!


 It was 107 days:mf_dribble: i believe and he got nailed by a cobra - according to his book anyway


----------

